# Fischerprüfung Niedersachsen Fragen



## Baumrinde (2. März 2017)

Hallo habe am 11.März meine Prüfung und habe am Anfang ein orangenes Heft bekommen mit dem Namen: Fischerprüfung Fragen und Antworten Prüfungsbögen 2013.. suche nun seid einer Woche nach den Lösungen zu den fragen in diesem Heft bin aber noch nicht fündig geworden #c Nun hoffe das ich hier vielleicht an die Lösungen komme |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## BERND2000 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Niedersachsen Fragen*



Baumrinde schrieb:


> Hallo habe am 11.März meine Prüfung und habe am Anfang ein orangenes Heft bekommen mit dem Namen: Fischerprüfung Fragen und Antworten Prüfungsbögen 2013.. suche nun seid einer Woche nach den Lösungen zu den fragen in diesem Heft bin aber noch nicht fündig geworden #c Nun hoffe das ich hier vielleicht an die Lösungen komme |wavey:|wavey:


 
 :q:q:q
 Du hast ein Übungsheft erhalten, mit ähnlichen Fragen wie sie 2013 in der Prüfung vorkamen.
 Da stehen natürlich die Antworten nicht dabei...wäre ja nur noch lächerlich.
 Die simplen Fragen sollte man wenigstens teilweise selbst beantworten können.
 (Das Heft wird in den Lehrgängen verteilt.)


 Antworten und weitere Fragen finden sich reichlich im Netz...oder in Ausbildungsbüchern.
 Würde Dier "Die Fischerprüfung" von L. Witt empfehlen.

 Ich wundere mich, wenn Du einen Lehrgang begonnen hast sollest Du doch dort deine Fragen beantwortet bekommen haben?|kopfkrat


----------



## joedreck (2. März 2017)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Niedersachsen Fragen*

Ich hab eine Handy APP damals runtergeladen. Ich glaube aber mit Fragen von nem Anderen Bundesland. Die haben sich aber weitestgehend überschnitten.

Gesendet von meinem P8000 6.0 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Baumrinde (2. März 2017)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Niedersachsen Fragen*

Danke für die ganzen antworten.ich konnte leider nur an 3 stunden teilnehmen da ich im Krankenhaus war...


----------

